# Light position



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm going to be running 1x55 watt, 2x20watt noflo. Which order do I place them on the tank?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have my stronger lights towards the front for the foreground because these plants need more light.


----------

